# Need some help with the t-shirt market



## flyp (Jan 9, 2009)

I am currently a student and want to know information of the trends in the UK t-shirt market or if not the uk the general t-shirt market. Would like to know the trends, cant find any information need it for a school project.

Thanks


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

As a whole the economy is in a downturn as you might know. So people/consumers spend less and they are more clever with thier money an example is that they may go to Primark and buy a £2 tshirt in stead of coming to websites such as ours and other top end stores such as topman, burtons. So the markets for tshrits has slightly decrease but the market for promotionals items should pick up, I think.

Hope this helps, btw how old are you? becasue im just a student as well lol.


----------



## flyp (Jan 9, 2009)

I am 17, how about you?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Do something original. Trends will come and go.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

flyp said:


> I am 17, how about you?


I am 18, you from the UK?


----------



## junaidkhan (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry to drop in....
but adams, are you a manufacturer yourself? or do you outsource your shirts?
Flyp, what are you studying btw?


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

We manufacture our own tshirts but if its cheaper to outsource production then so be it, why?


----------



## junaidkhan (Sep 28, 2008)

Just asking, since I'm myself very much interested in doing business in U.K but my point of view is that manufacturing in U.K would be costly, which is basically the point I would be using to catch business


----------

